# Do you tell your doctor about your PED use?



## Big Rossatron (May 7, 2014)

TL;DR

I had a couple of blood tests recently and I have a slightly high red blood cell count, my doctor asked me if I take anything and I said "no" now he wants to refer me for a batch of tests to check for other things that might be causing it.

It wasn't alarmingly high but at the top end of normal

Not sure if I should just tell him or not and wanted your views.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Seams like a waist of NHS resources to let them run test and do investigation for something that you know is self induced.

Maybe donate blood drink plenty of water and get Base blood test done again. Just blame dehydration. Or unless your worried about insurance policies tell the Dr the truth.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i told my GP about my sted use as i wanted my bloods doing. But before i told him i said i want this conversation off record, so nothing was written on my medical records of Drug Use etc.

im very lucky in having a great down to earth GP. He did my bloods and put a password on the results so no one else to see, and also did it so that the results are only saved on his personal computer records and not on the national, so when i see another GP these tests dont exist.

i was shitting it TBF, been on juice for around 15 years without a break. Was a nervous week waiting, then when he rang me with the results everything was fine. Liver was spot on, kidney function was fine with my body weight, cholesterol was bang on too. Nothing stood out. He made me laugh when he said this isnt a green light to carry on taking steds lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I didn't untill i had no way around it. They just give you a lecture. If you're taking aas you know the score, dont need to be told off about it.


----------

